# Defekter Character



## Firefoot (12. November 2012)

Hallo,

einer meiner Charaktere dürfte in der Datenbank defekt sein - er wird als Lvl 0 Charakter in der Liste angezeigt ...

Realm : Gilneas/EU
Name : Beastorc - Lvl 90 Orc Hunter
Gilde : Shadowsheeps

Der Charakter ist meinem Profil zugeordnet. 

Könntet ihr das beheben oder den Datenbankeintrag löschen damit ich neu einlesen kann?

Löschen in der Liste funktioniert nicht!

Danke!


Michael


----------



## ZAM (12. November 2012)

Direkt ein Link wäre nett ...
Ist der Charakter deinem Profil zugeordnet, kannst du ihn selbst löschen. Charaktere werden automatisch überschrieben beim nächsten Upload.


----------

